# Lampenfieber bekämpfen



## Noob-boost (18. Dezember 2013)

*Lampenfieber bekämpfen*

Hey Leute, morgen muss ich vor der ganzen Schule (bin 13) debattieren. Mir ist aber schon in den Kleingruppen aufgefallen, dass ich oft zu schnell und zu undeutlich rede. Außerdem verstottere ich mich sehr oft. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das von der Aufregung kommt. Wie kann ich diese bekämpfen? Irgendwelche guten Tipps bis morgen früh, am besten jetzt?


----------



## Manu98 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lampenfieber bekämpfen*

Wiso musst du vor der ganzen schule debattieren? 
Normal muss man das doch nur vor ein paar Lehrern präsentieren. War bei uns zumindest so.


----------



## Noob-boost (18. Dezember 2013)

Jugend debattiert. Ist eine Projektwoche. Irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## rabe08 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lampenfieber bekämpfen*

Ich muß öfters mal vor ein paar hundert Leuten sprechen. Zum einen ist es eine Frage der Übung und der Routine, das wirst Du Dir nicht schnell aneignen können, das braucht halt Zeit. Zum anderen ist es eine Frage der Konzentration. Wenn ich da stehe, will ich natürlich auch eine gute Präsentation bieten. Das heißt ich bin voll konzentriert. Auf das was ich sage und wie ich es sage. Und auch auf meine Bewegungen. Nicht rumzappeln, Kopf ruhig halten (es nervt den Zuschauer auf die Dauer, wenn der Kopf mit jedem Wort "mitgeht"), Gesten gezielt und exrem sparsam einsetzen. Und wie ein Luchs auf Reaktionen des Plenums achten, bewußte (Wortmeldungen etc.) und unbewußte (Langweile etc.). Vor lauter Konzentration ist dann keine Zeit für Lampenfieber. Unabdingbar ist natürlich eine gute Vorbereitung.

Nach so einer Aktion bin ich dann immer ziemlich ausgepowert und brauche bestimmt eine Stunde, um mich davon zu erholen. Noch anstrengender sind Aktionen vor kleinem Publikum. Das ist dann viel direkter und persönlicher, in der Regel auch intensiver, was die Qualität der Rückfragen angeht. Ich habe weniger Bammel vor großem als vor kleinem Publikum.


----------



## Crush182 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lampenfieber bekämpfen*

Also vor der ganzen Schule "labern" ist ja schon ein wenig fies...

Wirkliche Tipps kann ich dir jetzt leider nicht geben.
Denn ich finde es auch nicht unbedingt angenehm vor vielen Menschen zu sprechen (so wie der Großteil der Menschheit auch)
Aber ich kann dir versichern, -auch wenn sie es nicht zugeben wollen- die anderen sind
auch nervös und aufgeregt.

Überlege dir einfach, was du erzählen möchtest bzw. lege Dir einen Fahrplan zurecht.
Denn wenn du weißt worüber du sprichst hilft das schon ungemein 

Außerdem kommt die Nervosität meist garnicht so extrem bei den zuhörern/zuschauern an.


So doof es jetzt vllt klingt:
Geh einfach nach vorne und "sabbel" ohne großartig drüber nach zu denken.
Und wenn du dich mal versprichst... mein gott ist doch egal.
Ist mir bei meinem letzten Vortrag auch passiert 

Da die Zuhörer ja wohl in etwa in deinem Alter sein werden fangen die vllt zwischendurch an zu
kichern an oder sonst was.
Versuch einfach drüber zu stehen -mach dir keinen Kopf. Die können es selbst nicht besser


----------



## Noob-boost (18. Dezember 2013)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Also vor der ganzen Schule "labern" ist ja schon ein wenig fies...
> 
> Wirkliche Tipps kann ich dir jetzt leider nicht geben.
> Denn ich finde es auch nicht unbedingt angenehm vor vielen Menschen zu sprechen (so wie der Großteil der Menschheit auch)
> ...



Mit dem letzten Satz hast du so recht, denn nur ausgewählte dürfen überhaupt vor allen debattieren. Und sie gehören nicht dazu ;D Ich werde mich also konzentrieren und meist hilft es mir, meinen gegenüber sitzenden Menschen bzw. Gegner zu beobachten. Dadurch bemerke ich Schwächen, ziele auf genau diese und fühle mich so sicherer.


----------



## ManosGr (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lampenfieber bekämpfen*

Bei solchen Sache dachte ich mir immer : Du bist cooler als die und gib ein Dreck drauf wie die nacher darüber denken :- )
Ist jetzt keine große Hilfe. Aber mal ganz ehrlich wieso Lampenfieber ? Es wird dich schon keiner mit Tomaten bewerfen wenn du etwas falsch machst.
Du bist ein Mensch und keine Maschine. Versprechen kann sich jeder.

Guck dir doch mal die Politiker an ? Die reden vorm ganzen Volk erzählen Lügen und können kein richtiges Deutsch aber stehen aufrecht und stolz zudem was sie auftischen.  Diese machen sich vorm ganzen Volk lächerlich aber auch mit nem Grund. Du hast keinen Grund. Ich denke jeder kann sich in deine Lage versetzen.

Einfach aufrecht dahingehen und vortragen.


----------



## Noob-boost (18. Dezember 2013)

Leute, ich muss schon sagen, dass mir diese Community richtg gut gefällt. Hier bekommt man ernste Antworten und jeder will jedem helfen. Selbst junge Leute wie ich, werden super integriert und nicht, wie im vielleicht manch anderen Foren, gleich als H****sohn beschimpft, wenn man mal etwas falsches sagt


----------



## ebastler (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lampenfieber bekämpfen*

Habe keine Lust, mir das alles durchzulesen, daher weiss ich nicht, ob das nicht schon wer gesagt hat: Stell dich möglichst fest und einigermaßen breitbeinig hin.

Das wirkt nicht nur souverän auf andere, sondern beruhigt vor allem dich selbst.

Ich habe das probiert, und es half mir wirklich sehr stark, wenn ich vor Leuten reden musste. Ich werde erheblich weniger nervös...


----------



## ManosGr (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lampenfieber bekämpfen*

Ich glaube es liegt daran das dieses Forum oft von älteren Leute und nicht pubertierenden Kleinkriminellen besucht wird. :- )


----------



## Noob-boost (18. Dezember 2013)

ebastler schrieb:


> Habe keine Lust, mir das alles durchzulesen, daher weiss ich nicht, ob das nicht schon wer gesagt hat: Stell dich möglichst fest und einigermaßen breitbeinig hin.
> 
> Das wirkt nicht nur souverän auf andere, sondern beruhigt vor allem dich selbst.
> 
> Ich habe das probiert, und es half mir wirklich sehr stark, wenn ich vor Leuten reden musste. Ich werde erheblich weniger nervös...



Wir sitzen leider, das wäre für mich auch einfacher.

@ManosGr: Da hast du wohl recht, zum Glück


----------



## ManosGr (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lampenfieber bekämpfen*

Wie bitte ihr sitzt bei einer Präsentation ? Wasn das für ne Drecksschule oO :- D


----------



## rabe08 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lampenfieber bekämpfen*



ManosGr schrieb:


> Wie bitte ihr sitzt bei einer Präsentation ? Wasn das für ne Drecksschule oO :- D


 
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, geht es nicht um eine Präsentation sondern um eine Debatte vor Publikum. Kenn ich aus England, ist gerade in den Colleges sehr beliebt und hoch angesehen. Da gibt es sogar Wettkämpfe zwischen den Colleges. Ein Thema, jedes Team kriegt einen Standpunkt zugelost und muß ihn vertreten. Hinterher entscheidet das Publikum. Es gibt auch ziemlich viele Regeln, z.B. nicht dazwischenreden, immer das letzte Argument des Gegners wiederholen und ein eigenes dagegensetzen, dann ist wieder der Gegner dran. Schult das argumentieren und die sachliche Auseinandersetzung.


----------



## Deeron (19. Dezember 2013)

Es kommen noch viele ähnliche Situationen in deinem Leben. Aufregung in Situationen die die nahe oder ferne Zukunft verändern können ist vollkommen menschlich. Beispiele die noch auf dich zukommen werden: Bewerbungsgespräch, Führerscheinprüfung, Polizeikontrollen, den Vater deiner Freundin fragen ob du sie heiraten darfst 

Wenn es dir hilft, setz dich vorher mit einem Freund zusammen und macht ein paar zeichen aus. Zb für zu schnelles reden, übermäßige Bewegungen etc. such ihn dann im Publikum und schaue ab und zu mal zu ihm, was er dir für ein Feedback gibt. So ein persönlicher Fixpunkt ist auch gut um schnell wieder zurück in die realität zu kommen, wenn alles zusammen zu brechen tut. 

Noch ein kleiner Tipp: Professionelle Redner die vor einem Publikum stehen/sitzen Schauen immer direkt hinter die letzte Reihe. Vorrausgesetzt die Publikumsplätze sind auf einer Ebene, sieht es dann für jeden in deiner Blickrichtung so aus, als ob du ihn direkt anschaust, obwohl du dich auf die Wand konzentrierst .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lampenfieber bekämpfen*



ManosGr schrieb:


> Ich glaube es liegt daran das dieses Forum oft von älteren Leute und nicht pubertierenden Kleinkriminellen besucht wird. :- )


Wo ist da jetzt der Zusammenhang? Ich denke jeder hat so eine Situation schon erlebt und für unangenehm empfunden. Vielleicht haben wir älteren Member in der Schule weniger damit zu tun gehabt aber später im Berufsleben dafür umso mehr. Vielleicht mal im stillen Kämmerlein etwas üben und dabei gerade auf dem Stuhl zu sitzen wenn stehen nicht möglich ist.
Dem einen liegt es vor Publikum zu reden und dem anderen nicht, da hilft nur Routine


----------



## Noob-boost (19. Dezember 2013)

So, 2Runden debattiert. Alles gut gelaufen.


----------



## Placebo (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lampenfieber bekämpfen*



Ich kenn die Situation,  musste ich auch durch. Solltest du nochmal so etwas machen müssen: gegen stottern allgemein hilft schreien (und es beruhigt auch, du solltest aber lieber auf eine einsame Wiese gehen und es nicht im Treppenhaus ausprobieren)


----------



## Noob-boost (19. Dezember 2013)

Bin ins Finale gekommen  Ist morgen.


----------



## Crush182 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lampenfieber bekämpfen*

Na das ist doch super 

...denn wünsch ich dir auch morgen viel Erfolg


----------



## SpotlightXFX (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lampenfieber bekämpfen*

mach dir kein Stress , meine Powerpoint Präsentation ging ungefähr 5 Minuten anstatt 15 Minuten und ich hab wohl die ganze Präsentation als Doubletimepasage runtergerattert , aber der Lehrer war zufrieden.


----------



## ebastler (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lampenfieber bekämpfen*

Glückwunsch, und viel Glück heute!!


----------



## Noob-boost (20. Dezember 2013)

Danke  Habe gewonnen


----------



## ebastler (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lampenfieber bekämpfen*

Yeah, cool! Glückwunsch!!


----------



## orca113 (20. Dezember 2013)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Noob-boost (20. Dezember 2013)

Danke, und nochmals viel lieben Dank, dass ihr mir so geholfen habt


----------

